# Elmira Vintage Guitar Show, Sunday April 22, 2018



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Please plan to join us for the 9th Annual Elmira Vintage Guitar Show!
Sunday April 22, 2018
11am-4pm
2nd year in our new, bigger venue.
Accepting Exhibitor Applications Feb. 1
Reply through the website for any questions-www.ontarioguitarshows.com
Stay tuned for all the details.
Mark your calendar now!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Seriously considering a table...


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Mooh said:


> Seriously considering a table...


I need to clean house & might consider sharing a table. Any idea of the cost to exhibit?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Hmmm. I should go this year.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

I am happy to share a table with someone. Last year, @adcandour and I shared and it worked pretty well. Cost is $100 per table for 1 and $110 per table for 2 sharing.


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

LexxM3 said:


> I am happy to share a table with someone. Last year, @adcandour and I shared and it worked pretty well. Cost is $100 per table for 1 and $110 per table for 2 sharing.


Last year appeared very successful from my observation.
I believe we crossed paths as I chatted with Chuck briefly at his table!
I definitely plan on attending again this year, let's hope the weather will be as beautiful as last year!
It's nice to witness the growth as each year the crowds increased to the point where it's now being held in an NHL sized arena!
Congratz!
A testament to the popularity of the guitar & gear community!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'll probably go for a long visit. Get there for 11am and then head over to Elora for a quick 3km hike through the gorge and some lunch in town. I've already told my wife to take the day off. I've been trying to tell her how nice it is out there, but all she hears is "guitars guitars guitars".


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I think a shared table would be a little cramped, considering what I want to bring.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Tomorrow is a long, long time but might try to get there in April just for something to do.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I plan on attending again. If you're sitting on the fence, go, it's a great show.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

What/where is the new location?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2018)

J-75 said:


> What/where is the new location?


Where is the show?


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

See our new website www.elmiravintageguitarshow.ca 
Now Accepting Exhibitor Applications!
Tables are moving fast.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm in.
Sold some stuff last year.
More to sell this year.
Trying to clear out one of the bunkers.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Hammertone said:


> I'm in.
> Sold some stuff last year.
> More to sell this year.
> Trying to clear out some of the bunker.


You should hold a "bunker sale", save you a lot of hauling stuff around.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2018)

I have a table that I'll be sharing with @LexxM3 .


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

davetcan said:


> You should hold a "bunker sale", save you a lot of hauling stuff around.


Several bunkers, actually. I don't think I take the Ampg V-4 full stack to Elmira unless someone specifically asks for it. Maybe the Ampeg VT-22 (it's on casters). I'll list a few items as the show gets closer. ...


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

This show is really heating up!
Lots of new, top-notch vendors. Plenty of our faithful long term vendors.
Free appraisals of your vintage gear from Folkway Music.
Only a few exhibitor tables left, reply through our page for more info.
elmiravintageguitarshow.ca


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

Sadly, Ayr Guitars willl not be there this year..... Hope it goes well! I will miss seeing the regulars.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Ayr Guitars said:


> Sadly, Ayr Guitars willl not be there this year..... Hope it goes well! I will miss seeing the regulars.


Dang, where's the "don't like" button


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

I am thinking of coming with a 1964/65 Gretsch Country Gentleman to sell.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Join us Sunday April 22, 2018 for the 9th annual:
Elmira Vintage Guitar Show
We encourage patrons to bring in one instrument with them.
Get a free appraisal from Folkway Music. Try you luck at selling or trading it.
Only 6 tables left to exhibit your goods before another sell out! 
Reply through www.elmiravintageguitarshow.ca for exhibitor info.
Don't Miss The Biggest And Best Guitar Show in Canada!


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Dang, where's the "don't like" button


Same here, how far away from Frannie's is the show  I know they make a great breakfast but have not yet had a chance to test their baking skills.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Less than a half hour drive from Frannies.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2018)

Frannies to Elmira


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

This is what I intend to bring. 1965 Country Gent and early 90s Godin Acousticaster.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

audiorep2 said:


> I am thinking of coming with a 1964/65 Gretsch Country Gentleman to sell.


Go for it. Last year I brought in a boutique guitar (i.e.great tone, playability & build quality, but was having a hard time moving it since didn’t say Fender or Gibson on the headstock) that I was able to sell to another browser for cash money.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hammertone said:


> Several bunkers, actually. I don't think I take the Ampg V-4 full stack to Elmira unless someone specifically asks for it. Maybe the Ampeg VT-22 (it's on casters). I'll list a few items as the show gets closer.
> Here are a few things that 'll try to get onto the emporium before the show:
> 
> -*Ampeg AX44C*, @1990 - 2x8" stereo combo amp - 22 watts/side, 2x8" Celestions, reverb, chorus, two channels, eveything from clean to mean. excellent condition. Hybrid design-SS power, AX7 tube in the preamp.
> ...




do any of these come with the HAMMERTONE "amp in a bag" ???











I am hoping to attend this year. I've always had something on the go when this show has happened and haven't been able to go.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

So I got this little Pick Punch as part of a deal recently. Admit it, you always wanted to try it. Well, I did anyway. It actually works a bit better than I expected and credit card material seem to be more robust than you might think, but there is only so many of your own credit cards to cut up, so ...

... since @laristotle and I have a table at the Elmira event, come to our table with credit cards you’re ready to cut up and I’ll make you some picks. The cutting will be free, but there will be a jar for any donation you may chose to leave for the Cambridge chapter of Guitars for Kids (Cambridge Guitars for Kids expands into Kitchener, Waterloo). No pressure though, just buy our stuff .


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

I'd be happy to provide a free carrying bag for any of my items that anyone buys at the show. Not quite sure how to get an Ampeg VT-22 into a Loblaws plastic shopping bag, so I'll leave that part to the buyer.


----------



## howdo3313 (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a question for those who do the shows regularly. 
How often do Fender Electric XIIs and/or their parts come up?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

faracaster said:


> do any of these come with the HAMMERTONE "amp in a bag" ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on my luck with vintage amp handles this is genius.

Pete, you’re welcome to hop in with me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2018)

Here's what I'll be bringing.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Here's what I'll be bringing.


Looks like we should split the table between guitars and amps. So I'll bias towards amps then . Will probably have 1 guitar, maybe 2 max, but a bunch of amps, as many as will fit in the car . And the empty spaces will be filled with pedals ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2018)

LexxM3 said:


> So I'll bias towards amps then


At least we'll be set up for testing. lol.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

Good thing this show is taking place this coming Sunday and not on the one just past. Major Spring snow and ice storm would have prevented it from happening.

TD


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Wish i could attend and meet some of you there. Have a great day and please share your "new" gear with us afterwards.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

adcandour said:


> Get there for 11am and then head over to Elora for a quick 3km hike through the gorge and some lunch in town. I


Just curious, but where this gorge for juking you speak of? I may do the very same as you, being as I'm thinking of making the drive myself. Also, where's a good place to grab a bite in the area??


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

I don't know if this is frowned upon, but I have a couple guitars I could see go. Don't have a table but figured I'd bring them along... sell or possibly trade for a badass 335-esque guitar..
2007 Dan Armstrong RI 
LTD Viper 500


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2018)

danielSunn0))) said:


> Just curious, but where this gorge for juking you speak of?


~18 min from the show.
Google Maps


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2018)

danielSunn0))) said:


> I don't know if this is frowned upon, but I have a couple guitars I could see go.


Not at all. Bring them in. One at a time though.


savageblue said:


> Join us Sunday April 22, 2018 for the 9th annual:
> Elmira Vintage Guitar Show
> We encourage patrons to bring in* one* instrument with them.
> Get a free appraisal from Folkway Music. Try you luck at selling or trading it.
> ...





danielSunn0))) said:


> sell or possibly trade for a badass 335-esque guitar..


I'll have my '04 Morgan Monroe with Gibby '57 Classics and electronics up for sale.
https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/ngd-04-morgan-monroe-blue-angel.176329/


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Hmmm...maybe I'll have to bring one of my Gibson acoustics that I have for sale. I put them on the Facebook Marketplace and got worse lowballers than you get on Kijiji.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2018)

jdto said:


> .. bring one of my Gibson acoustics


Stop at the Folkway table first for an appraisal.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Stop at the Folkway table first for an appraisal.


It is required, or just a good idea and a good suggestion?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

jdto said:


> It is required, or just a good idea and a good suggestion?


A good idea since they're doing appraisals at the show for free!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2018)

jdto said:


> .. a good idea and a good suggestion


You can get an accurate value of your guitar prior to making a deal.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

laristotle said:


> You can get an accurate value of your guitar prior to making a deal.


I have an accurate value of how much I'm selling it for already 

It would be nice to hear what they think it's worth, all the same.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2018)

Look for us either way.
If we're in the same area as last year, we'll be in the north end of the arena.
I'll be wearing my GC t-shirt.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I'll find you guys. I'm pretty sure I remember at least a few faces to board names from the last Riff Wrath.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

danielSunn0))) said:


> Just curious, but where this gorge for juking you speak of? I may do the very same as you, being as I'm thinking of making the drive myself. Also, where's a good place to grab a bite in the area??


No idea for where to eat, but everytime I drive there, I pass through Elora, and wish my fam was there to hang with me. It should be a nice enough day for that hike.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

danielSunn0))) said:


> Also, where's a good place to grab a bite in the area??


This place is very close, has been successful for years and has good reputation. Country cooking and baking. I have never been disappointed going there for the past many years.

At The Crossroads Family Restaurant Ltd.

Cheers

Dave


http://www.crossroadsrestaurant.ca/


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Ya beat me to it.  The first thought that came to my mind was Crossroads.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Standin at the crossroads.
Imprisoned by this doubt.
As if by doing nothing.
I might find a way out.

One road leads to sacrifice.
One road leads to shame.
One road leads to freedom.
And they all look the same.

Calvin Russell


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll be there again selling some stuff and promoting my youth and adult summer rock band camps which takes place in Elora. Pop by my table if you want more info about it.

www.ajcamps.ca



Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I'll be there shortly after noon. I'll be sure to say hi to all the usual suspects and hope to meet a few more folks from here.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Alas, I cannot make it this year. 

You guys have a great time, make some great deals, and post all about it so the rest of us can live vicariously through your experiences.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Anyone bringing a vintage Swede and not selling it for ridiculous Reverb prices?? Missed out on the one on this forum for $550 & I'd like to rectify that mistake.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

I am also bringing ...
Yamaha SPX 990 rack mount effects
Crown D75 studio power amp
Rane GE31 graphic eq
2 AKG C518 clip on drum mics
AKG C5 vocal mic
DBX active DI
Pair Gibson LP Standard 2000 pus with prewired harness
The infamous 1984 Gibson Tim Shaw pickup


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

My goal is to get there for around 11am - maybe earlier, so I can make sure I finish up around lunch.

I'm going to be actively searching for an alternative to my Danocaster that's on order. It's getting hard to wait. It'll have to be stellar. 

If I don't find one, I'll likely upgrade the hell out of my dad's ernie ball sub that plays very well.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@audiorep2 Just out of curiosity, are you also visiting someone (somewhat) locally or are you coming all the way from NS for this event?


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

greco said:


> @audiorep2 Just out of curiosity, are you also visiting someone (somewhat) locally or are you coming all the way from NS for this event?


Trip has a number of purposes. Mostly research into family history.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

My goal is to get up around 11:00 am.

See what happens after that but I might have to work Saturday and Sunday anyway.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I’m bringing a 1972 Tele Thinline, Johnson resonator copy, maybe a Ted Thompson OM-sized acoustic & maaaaybe a 1955 Les Paul Jr.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Roryfan said:


> 1955 Les Paul Jr.



*#*(*#*(


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Roryfan said:


> . & maaaaybe a 1955 Les Paul Jr.


Have to take myself down to the crossroads and remortgage my soul.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Have to take myself down to the crossroads and remortgage my soul.


Ha! It’s a ‘55 Junior, not a ‘59 Standard. 

Mind you, that could also be a comment on the near bankrupt nature of your soul. If so, sounds like you’ve had a fun life so far.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Roryfan said:


> Ha! It’s a ‘55 Junior, not a ‘59 Standard.
> 
> Mind you, that could also be a comment on the near bankrupt nature of your soul. If so, sounds like you’ve had a fun life so far.


Yeah, I knew it was a junior and I’d be risking foreclosure on the soul. My fall from grace was a sight to see. It’s been a good time but there ain’t much left of me ... lol


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

I might be able to make it this year. 

The only thing I might bring to sell is a mint vintage DeArmond Twister phase shifter. 


Hey Laristotle, where did you get the GC shirt? Were any hats ever made?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

fernieite said:


> Hey Laristotle , where did you get the GC shirt? Were any hats ever made?


@laristotle Getting your attention for the above post.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2018)

fernieite said:


> where did you get the GC shirt?


Oh shit, that shirt's 9 maybe 10 years old.
There was an updated one around 6/7 yrs ago.
Unfortunately, we're under new management, so the
chance of T's or hats being made are probably nill.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Unfortunately, we're under new management, so the
> chance of T's or hats being made are probably nill.


If we throw IP rights considerations to the dogs, any one of us could easily organize another branded clothing batch for those interested.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> chance of T's or hats being made are probably nill.



I'm asking...

https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/guitars-canada-t-shirts-and-or-hats.210561/

FYI... @LexxM3


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks guys! ^)@#


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2018)

It's too late for this Sunday, but for next year ..
get cards printed up for the show for members who rent tables to distribute?

I suggested this a few years ago;


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Need to get trucker hats so we all look like fuckin hobos ... lol


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Need to get trucker hats so we all look like fuckin hobos ... lol


I resemble that remark. B#(*


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I'll be wearing my GC t-shirt.












I'm planning to wear the same beige and white check shirt as in the pic.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

You have been wearing the same shirt for a year ???


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I’ll be wearing glasses, a black Rival Sons T-shirt & have been referred to as “husky” for most of my life. See all y’all in 2 hours!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Reading this thread makes me feel a bit like I do when the NHL trade deadline is approaching. Will there be posts of trades and acquisitions? Maybe local Shaw or Rogers could cover it live next year with interviews so those of us who can't be there could PVR it and enjoy it vicariously! Interviews with sellers at tables, CGF members attending, Folkway could give televised appraisals, dealers could explain their guitar related paraphernalia to an audience, live performances. I'm gonna stop before I get carried away.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Have fun!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

looks like we're going after lunch now..

Probably be there for around 1. Forgot my wallet at home... May just drive off a cliff.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I’ll be there in about an hour. See you all soon.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

jdto said:


> I’ll be there in about an hour. See you all soon.


I'll keep an eye out for an angry gorilla

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I’m leaving soon if I can find the door.

Wearing a Blackberry Smoke tshirt. 

If anyone sees a pigtronix philosophers tone pedal there please let me know as I’m kinda innarested In getting one of them.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, I just got home from the show. Had a good time. It was nice to meet greco, laristotle, Dan (hamstrung?) Audiorep2, and hamertone (whose got some chops, by the way) in person!

Lots of great vintage Gibson acoustics around!
Very cool 1967 custom telecaster and a 1955 Les Paul junior!

After trying to visit with the forum bros at their booths, I pretty much staked-out whatever was coming in at the free appraisals by Folkway. Good times!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

That was fun. I sold both of my Gibson acoustics (to the same guy) and got to meet/see a few GC people, which I always enjoy.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Got home no problem but a bit of a wild ride getting to Elmira; uhaul pickup about 100 yards in front of me lost its left front wheel on the 401 so that was bouncing around pretty good in traffic for awhile but no pile up.

Not enough cash in the post-hole bank account right now to buy the 55 Junior and it is a real nice guitar in good condition.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

A good show. I left around 1 PM and the girl was saying they were up around 800 people if I heard her right. Glad to meet the usual suspects again and I did meet Fernieite but only for a second


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Unfortunately, I think I only spoke to most of the guys for just a second. I didn't want to spoil any potential sales!


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Sounds like a great time, sorry I missed it. :-( 

Putting an offer in on a house (there goes the gear budget ...) and had to do the inspection today. Hopefully next time!


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Wardo said:


> I’m leaving soon if I can find the door.
> 
> Wearing a Blackberry Smoke tshirt.
> 
> If anyone sees a pigtronix philosophers tone pedal there please let me know as I’m kinda innarested In getting one of them.


Hey Wardo, 
If you didn't find that pedal at the show, Lil demon has one for sale for 79 bucks.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

fernieite said:


> Hey Wardo,
> If you didn't find that pedal at the show, Lil demon has one for sale for 79 bucks.


Ok, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I was there briefly. I hung out for a bit to try and say hello to the stretch of GC guys adjacent to Alex, but didn't want to interupt - everyone was busy. Greco was running after some woman and Larry was connecting some guy up to an amp for Alex (I think that's what was happening). I dropped off an amp to alex and then moved along.

I did see a few forumites and bought a pedal from @SouthamptonPdls

I had an opportunity to try this guitar with a patented CONCAVE neck. I'm shocked to say it was the best playing guitar I tried there. It took about 5 minutes to get used to and then I was good. If it wasn't so expensive ($5K), I would've walk away with it. I'd take a bath when reselling it, I'm sure.

.49 radius


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2018)

Great seeing GC folk there.


adcandour said:


> Larry was connecting some guy up to an amp for Alex (I think that's what was happening)


Aye. That was happening when I spotted you.
By the time I finished with him, you were gone.

Dave's always chasing the ladies. lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2018)

beginning of the show










the end


laristotle said:


> Dave's always chasing the ladies. lol.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

A bunch of us grabbed a bite to eat at the Crossroads Family Restaurant after the show, which was fun. It was good to hang out for a bit with good people. 

@greco @Hamstrung @laristotle @Roryfan and @pckpat and his brother. 


adcandour said:


> I was there briefly. I hung out for a bit to try and say hello to the stretch of GC guys adjacent to Alex, but didn't want to interupt - everyone was busy. Greco was running after some woman and Larry was connecting some guy up to an amp for Alex (I think that's what was happening). I dropped off an amp to alex and then moved along.
> 
> I did see a few forumites and bought a pedal from @SouthamptonPdls
> 
> ...


I saw those and wondered what was so great about yet another Strat that made it $5k, but I was in sell mode with my acoustics, so didn’t really check them out. Sorry I missed you at the tables. I got there around 12:45 or so, I think.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> beginning of the show
> 
> View attachment 196177
> 
> ...


Shit, who's evil robot was that? 

That's an awesome pic of Dave, btw: couldn't have made the point more perfectly, haha.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

jdto said:


> That was fun. I sold both of my Gibson acoustics (to the same guy) and got to meet/see a few GC people, which I always enjoy.


Glad you were able to work out a deal on the second guitar.  Great to see you and a few other forum members again.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

@greco Dave, I got home and was telling my wife about your black Peavey semi hollow and she asked me why I didn't buy it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2018)

adcandour said:


> Shit, who's evil robot was that?


Alex.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Fun but long day. Great seeing the forumites!


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Alex.


And not was, still is .


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry I didn’t get to see all of the forumites, was too busy guarding the ‘55 Jr. from tire kickers (literally), but glad we got to connect at dinner.

Swung a deal with Pat’s brother for a player’s grade ‘53 Southern Jumbo as we were packing up, guess you don’t always have to venture far. 

P.S. Still mulling over that ‘81 Firebrand The Paul Les Paul Dee-Luxe.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

GuitarT said:


> @greco Dave, I got home and was telling my wife about your black Peavey semi hollow and she asked me why I didn't buy it.


My wife was glad I didn’t sell the Junior. I guess she likes old wood..... ”No honey, that’s not grey hair, it’s the *patina* of my original finish....”


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

That was ...frenetic...
Sold some gear, gabbed with a bunch of folks. 
That Junior sounded particularly junioriffic through my Traynor Whiteface Guitarmate Reverb III. Booyah!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Adcandour who is that in your avatar?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Lola said:


> Adcandour who is that in your avatar?


Foo fighters Dave Grolh


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Hammertone said:


> That was ...frenetic...
> I didn't even get a chance to walk the room - just a quick foray through half the space later in the afternoon. Sold a few items, so the show worked out great for me. Didn't sell some items that I thought would sell, despite the crazy amount of attention they got - specifically my Traynor Whiteface Guitarmate Reverb III and '5os Roadworn Strat w/SS frets.
> 
> That Junior sounded particularly junioriffic through the Traynor. Hoohah!


That combination sounded fantastic.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

sambonee said:


> Foo fighters Dave Grolh


He looks pretty young in that photo. I wonder if that was in his Nirvana days?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

laristotle said:


>


How cool and looks like a great turnout.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

So i am curious to hear bout some fantastic deals.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lots of fun meeting GC forum members and chatting. Thanks to @Hamstrung again for organizing a table and sharing it with me.

I sold one acoustic to a lady that seemed very happy to be getting it. Maybe that is the woman @adcandour is teasing me about?

@GuitarT ... The Peavey didn't sell. If you would like it, let me know and you can take it home and try it for a while to see if you like it. A special 'friend and GC Forum member' discount certainly applies.



jdto said:


> A bunch of us grabbed a bite to eat at the Crossroads Family Restaurant after the show, which was fun. It was good to hang out for a bit with good people.
> 
> @Hamstrung @laristotle @Roryfan and @pckpat and his brother.


This was a wonderful way to end the day and It certainly would have been more wonderful for @laristotle if they would have remembered to bring his meal. Very nice to relax, chat and share a few laughs.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

fernieite said:


> He looks pretty young in that photo. I wonder if that was in his Nirvana days?





sambonee said:


> Foo fighters Dave Grolh


It's Tom Green


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Got there WAYYYYY later than I had planned. I really enjoyed myself though. 
That show was happening'. Best and most attended show I've been to in about 15 years. Didn't pickup anything but, there was a few things I was interested in. 
Great to see a number of pals and people there. 
that was my first Elmira show....wont be my last. I might do a table next year. Congrats to the organizers.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


>


Thanks one h$ll of a lot for posting that!!
I showed it to Mrs. Greco and she now thinks I should be doing household chores, errands and yard work at the same speed as in the video!!!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Roryfan 

Thanks for telling us about this local restaurant. I am very excited to try it.
MuyaRestaurant

Cha Cha


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2018)

greco said:


> It certainly would have been more wonderful for @laristotle if they would have remembered to bring his meal.


The first indication was that they didn't serve beer.
Then the young waiter came back after about ten minutes to tell three of us that they ran out of burgers.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

laristotle said:


> The first indication was that they didn't serve beer.
> Then the young waiter came back after about ten minutes to tell three of us that they ran out of burgers.


It's too bad, because the food itself was really good.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

It’s my fault, I took the last of the sauerkraut from the buffet.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

greco said:


> @Roryfan
> 
> Thanks for telling us about this local restaurant. I am very excited to try it.
> MuyaRestaurant
> ...


My wife is originally from Addis Ababa & said that this was the best Ethiopian food she’s had in Canada.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

greco said:


> Lots of fun meeting GC forum members and chatting. Thanks to @Hamstrung again for organizing a table and sharing it with me.
> 
> I sold one acoustic to a lady that seemed very happy to be getting it. Maybe that is the woman @adcandour is teasing me about?
> 
> ...


 Dave you are too kind and a may take you up on that offer. I'm involved in some stuff right now where a semi hollow fits the bill. I brought my DeArmond Starfire out of retirement, great guitar, well built and sounds awesome but me and the neck shape have never bonded well. Been thinking of selling it and finding something else and that Peavey neck felt great.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarT said:


> Dave you are too kind and a I may take you up on that offer.


Send me a P.M. anytime.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


> The first indication was that they didn't serve beer.
> Then the young waiter came back after about ten minutes to tell three of us that they ran out of burgers.


Mennonite owned...no alcohol


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

greco said:


> @Roryfan
> 
> Thanks for telling us about this local restaurant. I am very excited to try it.
> MuyaRestaurant
> ...


Looks delicious. Do they have dishes served with cutlery? I’m not fond of injera (I think that’s what the spongy bread is called?)


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

greco said:


> @Roryfan
> 
> Thanks for telling us about this local restaurant. I am very excited to try it.
> MuyaRestaurant
> ...


Mmm, injera and some spicy meat stew!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

fernieite said:


> Hey Wardo,
> If you didn't find that pedal at the show, Lil demon has one for sale for 79 bucks.


Thanks again. I went and go that pedal today. Lil Demon is real close to where I live.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Looks delicious. Do they have dishes served with cutlery? I’m not fond of injera (I think that’s what the spongy bread is called?)


Probably. I don’t dare ask.

P.S. The best injera is the part that’s left on the serving platter at the end of the meal....the pieces where all the sauce has soaked in....


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Thanks again. I went and go that pedal today. Lil Demon is real close to where I live.


Excellent! I'm glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Roryfan said:


> Probably. I don’t dare ask.
> 
> P.S. The best injera is the part that’s left on the serving platter at the end of the meal....the pieces where all the sauce has soaked in....


Yes I agree. The rest is delicious. I love spicy ethnic food. The thing I don’t like about injera is it feels cold, wet and rubbery. The colour is off-putting. I would have blamed the restaurant but it was in TO...lineup to get a table and nothing but rave reviews from locals. So I think it was me, not the food. But the rest was really good


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Yes I agree. The rest is delicious. I love spicy ethnic food. The thing I don’t like about injera is it feels cold, wet and rubbery. The colour is off-putting. I would have blamed the restaurant but it was in TO...lineup to get a table and nothing but rave reviews from locals. So I think it was me, not the food. But the rest was really good


There’s good & bad injera. We’ve had some bad stuff (i.e. too thick, rubbery like you described above) at places that had good reviews. Muya makes their own in house, so it’s as fresh as can be.


----------

